# First field test of my Nikon 5300



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

So I finally had a day off and took some time to shoot some pics of the kids soccer game this afternoon. I'm getting a feel for this Nikon 5300 and shooting with a DSLR. I managed a couple good pics and even learned a few things. With all the photography I've done in the past, sports action was never one of them so on top of learning a new camera, a new format (I'm an old film guy finally making the digital transition) and a new type of photography style/event. So, to get a good baseline of what the camera sees vs what I see, I started by shooting in the pre-set factory "sports/action" setting. It is a fully automatic setting with shutter and ISO priortity to achieve sharp, stop action images. It also automatically turns on the multiple shutter release mode (used to be called motor drive back in the day). While reviewing the images during halftime, I noticed a couple issues with the fully automatic setting. One, when there are multiple potential subjects in the shot, the standard 39 segment auto focus/metering is too much and some of the shots had the wrong player in sharp focus. Solution, change AF setting to 9 segment. Second, change AF focus mode from default 'wide' selection to AF tracking since all of the shots are moving. Again, this should help with getting the intended subject in sharp focus. Now that I've burned off a few hundred clicks of the shutter, I think I'll switch to Shutter priority with an ISO setting of 400-800 depending on lighting. My zoom isn't very fast f4/5.6 (55-200mm) so I might have to bump up to 1000 or even 1280. Here's a couple that came out pretty good with almost no post production editing.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick update. I changed to 9 segment metering and AF full time tracking and it made all the difference with the pics from todays game. They have another one tomorrow so I'll get a chance to play with more settings. I'm actually thinking aperture priority f/8 ISO 400 with the 9 segment and AF tracking. I'll take a few test shots to see if the shutter speed is fast enough (1/1000th or better) at 200mm zoom otherwise I'll step up to ISO 800 to buy me another f/stop. If I have to shoot at ISO800 hopefully there won't be too much noise.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

please update im interested in seeing the new new photos after correction. im interested in this camera


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

TWH, what I really noticed is that a lot more of my pictures were coming out sharp vs the factory settings. I have read and seen, that this camera tends to underexpose a little. Its not a big deal as I can alway add some exposure compensation, use HDR, or bracket if I'm not sure. Overall, I am very pleased with it and I'm learning to use all the settings to help me get the shots I want with a minimum of editing afterwards. The camera will do way more than I'll ever use it for but I'm saving for faster lenses...


----------

